# Sharon Eitan: Violin concerto (1999) - score and recording



## vlncto (Nov 26, 2012)

I have the pleasure of presenting the score and a complete recording of the *Violin concerto* by *Sharon Eitan*. He is an Israeli composer, physicist and mathematican. His Violin concerto was composed in 1999 and immediately premiered by the Cuban National Symphony Orchestra under Ivan Del Prado and violinist Anna-Julia Badia. The composition was only available in manuscript so far, but now the full score can be downloaded in a typeset version. The download is free of charge and I also included a complete recording of the premiere performance on my website:

*www.tobias-broeker.de*

I would be pleased if you stop by and have a look and a listen to this modern composition!

Best,
Tobias


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

I listened through. I like it, but it keeps a similar pace all through. I'd hoped for something a little more uptempo somewhere.


----------

